# New Harvest Hops Just Released For Sale This Morning. Hopsdirect



## chadjaja (25/10/11)

Better get in quick for the Amarillo I hear this year. Bit pricier than previous years too.

I normally use Nikobrew as the postage is HALF of what hopsdirect is but might bite the bullet and put in an order at lunchtime.

So its up to 7 pounds in the flat rate box for $50 right? I might struggle to find 7lb there on the domestic list so far released I want. Might search for someone near the northern suburbs (Reservoir) that might want to split postage and get a few pounds each. hmmmm decisions......


----------



## Logman (25/10/11)

It's 50 bux for any amount from 0 > 7 pounds ?


----------



## lespaul (25/10/11)

So it works out about half price what you pay here?
Seems they've sold out of a lot of stuff already... havent used any US provider, any reason you are going for hops direct this time?


----------



## Pistol (25/10/11)

They fit in 8 lbs in my $50 postage box.


----------



## chadjaja (25/10/11)

lespaul said:


> So it works out about half price what you pay here?
> Seems they've sold out of a lot of stuff already... havent used any US provider, any reason you are going for hops direct this time?



Everything looks available to me from the list they released so far. Last night was old stock and most out of stock but today its all there.

Half price hops means IPA's for the price of APA's


----------



## argon (25/10/11)

I'm putting an order in now;

Will be getting;
1lb Amarillo $16.50
1lb Chinook $14.05
1lb Styrian $11.20
1lb Centennial $14.40
1lb Cascade $10.35
Total US$66.50

Last time i bought from there they shipped for US$45.50, but waiting confirmation. Will update pricing when confirmed

If anyone wants to split half of any of these varieties. Let me know and we'll split the cost. I'll buy them to start as i'm sure someone might want a couple of hundred grams of something.

Preferable in Brisbane for pickup or meet-up, but can organise delivery at cost.

Edit: just asked for postage costs and sizes. Will add more if required.


----------



## Logman (25/10/11)

Just got this from them - 



> Here are a few shipping options:
> 
> Medium Flat Rate Box $45.50 can fit up to 5 - 1# pellet pkgs.
> Or
> ...


----------



## chadjaja (25/10/11)

Logman said:


> Just got this from them -



Makes you wonder when Niko ships up to 4 pounds for 14 and it arrives in a week or two.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/10/11)

@argon, I'd love to split some centennial, styrian and chinook. I live in Bne Northside.

Or, if you'd like to swap some Citra or Willamette, which I have in the freezer and I'm getting through. The citra is fantastic and the willamette is a good smooth bittering hop.

Cheers,

Goomba


----------



## argon (25/10/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> @argon, I'd love to split some centennial, styrian and chinook. I live in Bne Northside.
> 
> Or, if you'd like to swap some Citra or Willamette, which I have in the freezer and I'm getting through. The citra is fantastic and the willamette is a good smooth bittering hop.
> 
> ...



Will do mate... half of each then?
Have enough hops i think, so just do a straight split.

For everyone's info, after ordering some from Niko recently

Obviously dependent on variety, but the delivered figures worked out like this;
Niko (per 3 pounds) AU$4.15/90g
Hops direct (per 5 pounds) AU$4.36/90g
Hops direct (per 7 pounds) AU$4.08/90g

90g lots being my yardstick


----------



## Maheel (25/10/11)

argon said:


> Will do mate... half of each then?
> Have enough hops i think, so just do a straight split.



if you can get more into the same postage i would go some 1lb Chinook and Cascade for more LFPA  

and split the postage etc 

in Hawthorne so easy pickup etc

pme'd as well


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/10/11)

Swap hops are from niko (I also have cascade, but we're not going to swap that, of course).

I'd be happy to take in either 1/2lb lots or 90g lots, whatever is more suitable.

PM after I post this.

Goomba


----------



## Logman (25/10/11)

> if you can get more into the same postage i would go some 1lb Chinook and Cascade for more LFPA


They'll only do 1lb of each, that's the drama, we're all going to want Amarillo, Chinook, Centennial and Cascade!  

I sent them an email to see if they'll combine two orders.


----------



## argon (25/10/11)

Ok looks like i'll bump the order to 7 pounds. Hops highlight in red are limited to 1lb lots per order

argon - 
1lb Amarillo  Would like to keep the whole 1lb for me
1/2 Chinook
1/2 Centennial
1lb Cascade
1/2 Styrian

LRG - PM received
1/2 Chinook
1/2 Centennial
1/2 Styrian

Maheel - PM received sorry can't get more Chinook on the order
1lb Cascade

Total of 6lb so far.
Need 1 more lb... anyone??


----------



## 1975sandman (25/10/11)

I'll take a pound of Amarillo if you need. PM sent

Edit: extra pound that is, not yours


----------



## argon (25/10/11)

lazy brew said:


> I'll take a pound of Amarillo if you need. PM sent
> 
> Edit: extra pound that is, not yours


Sorry mate can't get another Amarillo. 1lb only per order. Wanted to keep the whole pound as i'm very greedy and selfish... big plans

got your PM


----------



## 1975sandman (25/10/11)

argon said:


> Sorry mate can't get another Amarillo. 1lb only per order. Wanted to keep the whole pound as i'm very greedy and selfish... big plans
> 
> got your PM



 

I would do the same with the Amarillo. Add a pound of Cascade then?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/10/11)

What about simcoe LB?


----------



## Acasta (25/10/11)

chadjaja said:


> Better get in quick for the Amarillo I hear this year. Bit pricier than previous years too.
> 
> I normally use Nikobrew as the postage is HALF of what hopsdirect is but might bite the bullet and put in an order at lunchtime.
> 
> So its up to 7 pounds in the flat rate box for $50 right? I might struggle to find 7lb there on the domestic list so far released I want. Might search for someone near the northern suburbs (Reservoir) that might want to split postage and get a few pounds each. hmmmm decisions......


Possibly interested in going in with you on some postage there.


----------



## argon (25/10/11)

Done and ordered... awaiting shipping info. Should be US$58.50

1	Amarillo US$ 16.50
3	Cascade Pellet Hops US$ 31.05
1	Centennial Hop Pellets US$ 14.40
1	Chinook Pellet Hops US$ 14.05
1	Styrian Golding Hop Pellets US$ 11.20
7lb Total US$87.20

argon 
1lb Amarillo
1/2 Chinook
1/2 Centennial
1lb Cascade
1/2 Styrian

LRG
1/2 Chinook
1/2 Centennial
1/2 Styrian

Maheel
1lb Cascade

Lazy brew - to be posted to NT
1lb Cascade

Will PM preliminary estimations in cost

Cheers fellas


----------



## OneEye (25/10/11)

chadjaja said:


> Better get in quick for the Amarillo I hear this year. Bit pricier than previous years too.
> 
> I normally use Nikobrew as the postage is HALF of what hopsdirect is but might bite the bullet and put in an order at lunchtime.
> 
> So its up to 7 pounds in the flat rate box for $50 right? I might struggle to find 7lb there on the domestic list so far released I want. Might search for someone near the northern suburbs (Reservoir) that might want to split postage and get a few pounds each. hmmmm decisions......




I'd be keen to go in with you aswell...


----------



## Logman (25/10/11)

> Sure if we can fit them in. Just be sure to write in the comments box
> which orders you would like to go together.
> Note: Names and order numbers.



Looks like they'll combine orders. I have already ordered 4 so if anyone from the Gold Coast wants in then let me know.

You could order 3 pounds and your share of the post would be 25 for 3...


----------



## DU99 (25/10/11)

Wonder if the amarillo is better than last year's


----------



## OneEye (25/10/11)

I'm going to put in an order for myself, If any guys from Melb want me to put theirs in with me i'd be happy to order it, share the postage and then post to to you when it gets here. Let me know!


----------



## PhantomEasey (25/10/11)

moosebeer said:


> I'm going to put in an order for myself, If any guys from Melb want me to put theirs in with me i'd be happy to order it, share the postage and then post to to you when it gets here. Let me know!



Hey moose, I'd love to take either Centennial or Amarillo (or a mixture of both). 

I'm in Mordialloc, how far away are you?


----------



## Jace89 (25/10/11)

I'll have a look when I get home but I'm up for some hops, I live in Preston VIC for anyone close by


----------



## benno1973 (25/10/11)

I take it that only the Amarillo, Chinook and Centennial are the new season hops (as it states in the description on their website)? Does this mean that in a few days/weeks we'll see the new season versions of the other varieties?

Also, can we expect to see Niko hops selling new season soon too?


----------



## lespaul (25/10/11)

In Melbourne and im interested in amarillo/cascade/chinook...
also wouldn't mind styrian and hallertau/magnum/spalt for lagers over summer, but not really fussed. 

p.s right near preston


----------



## Dazza88 (25/10/11)

Yeah, wondering about niko hops as well.


----------



## Acasta (25/10/11)

Im in northcote. It looks like theres a few of us pretty local, and the possibility of a mini local split looks good.


----------



## benno1973 (25/10/11)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I take it that only the Amarillo, Chinook and Centennial are the new season hops (as it states in the description on their website)? Does this mean that in a few days/weeks we'll see the new season versions of the other varieties?



OK, I'm an idiot, as they have this in bold _and_ red on their website...



> Monday, Oct. 24, 2010, we will be releasing part of our domestic pelleted hops, as we are still in the process of pelleting. We are sorry we are unable to "hold" orders to be added onto later when more varieties are released.





Kaiser Soze said:


> Also, can we expect to see Niko hops selling new season soon too?



This question still stands tho...


----------



## argon (25/10/11)

anyone remember if they sold Simcoe last year?


----------



## OneEye (25/10/11)

I split my between Tullamarine and Williamstown and I work in the city so pickups should be easily organised if thats what some are after. For those interested pm me your details and what you're after and I'll email you all back with what the breakdown is.

Edit: They're only allowing 1lb of the new crop p/customer so first in best dressed. Sitting in the cart at the moment I have 1lb of the new crop Amarillo, Centennial and Chinook. Which we can divvy up between those interested. If you want anything else let me know. I'll checkout the order in about an hour or so


----------



## sim (25/10/11)

+1 wondering about simcoe!


----------



## adryargument (25/10/11)

Cheers for the update, just grabbed some for myself.

On a side note i have two pounds of both Gelena and Cascade that are excess to my needs.
They have been stored at 2 degrees vacuum sealed for the last 4 months.

More than happy to arrange a pickup/shipment.


----------



## chadjaja (25/10/11)

They have their farm grown Cascade in the flowers section still on sale and its 2011 stock. I may wait in the hope they release them soon and still have amarillo in stock when I order. In retrospect splitting orders want be easy with the 1lb limit per order and I'm sure most would at least want Amarillo and cascade. 

Still half price hops even with the postage and farm fresh.


----------



## Dazza88 (25/10/11)

If anybody Brisbane way wants to go in together on a hops direct buy send us a pm, I am up for a few pounds.


----------



## stl (25/10/11)

chadjaja said:


> They have their farm grown Cascade in the flowers section still on sale and its 2011 stock.



It's a shame we can't import them :-(

(Apparently not anyway -- is that actually true?)


----------



## sim (26/10/11)

DazDog said:


> If anybody Brisbane way wants to go in together on a hops direct buy send us a pm, I am up for a few pounds.



im in if they do simcoe!


----------



## felten (26/10/11)

stl said:


> It's a shame we can't import them :-(
> 
> (Apparently not anyway -- is that actually true?)


Unfortunately it is. Our hop industry is pretty disease free here, unlike many of the older hop growing regions, so we don't want to risk bringing any in on the unprocessed flowers.

I'm waiting for niko to get the new season in before I order, only want a few lbs.


----------



## dougsbrew (26/10/11)

im placing an order and looking for anyone who would like to go halfs or thirds in the order. at moment i have 

1 lb amarillo
1 lb chinook
1 lb cascade
1 lb northern brewer
1 lb ? 

pm me if youd like to go in - im at deagon, northside brissy.


----------



## Crunched (26/10/11)

dougsbrew said:


> im placing an order and looking for anyone who would like to go halfs or thirds in the order. at moment i have
> 
> 1 lb amarillo
> 1 lb chinook
> ...



Yep, I'll go you halves in all that if no one else already has - you keen on some centennial as well?


----------



## 1974Alby (26/10/11)

Anyone in the Geelong area keen to split an order?

Amarillo, cascade, chinook, centennial + another?


----------



## 1974Alby (28/10/11)

I placed an order acouple of days ago and received an order No. but have not yet received my paypal payment request confirming delivery cost. Anyone know if this is normal from this mob or do I need to re-order?...no doubt all the Amarillo is gone by now!


----------



## Logman (28/10/11)

Same, I'd say they are a bit swamped - I sent two emails on the first day and got answers straight away, but my last email has been two days.


----------



## OneEye (28/10/11)

I'm in the same boat. Sent off my order and got confirmation... just waiting to finalise my PayPal payment now. Glad that someone else is in the same boat. I'd say they're just under the pump at the minute


----------



## argon (28/10/11)

I got the Paypal invoice and paid, but not their final itemized hopsdirect invoice/reciept. I'd say their just busy and they'll get to it in time.


----------



## 1974Alby (28/10/11)

ok, I can relax then...hop you didnt get the last of the Amarillo Argon!!!


----------



## 1974Alby (28/10/11)

Jus this moment got a reply to an email...

"Hello Alistair,
We have so many orders to get to so it is taking a bit longer than normal. We are hoping to get to your order shortly.

Carla
Hops Direct LLC "

Phew!


----------



## the_new_darren (28/10/11)

Great to see that the Northern Australia STAND-OVER man has not been able to stop these hop purchases 8)


----------



## Dazza88 (28/10/11)

Yeah i order two days ago and haven't gt the paypal request yet either, figured they are super busy.


----------



## mckenry (28/10/11)

Anyone in Sydney keen for a split? Seems like you need to buy at least 5lb to make it worthwhile. Far more than I am prepared to buy.
mckenry


----------



## pimpsqueak (28/10/11)

mckenry said:


> Anyone in Sydney keen for a split? Seems like you need to buy at least 5lb to make it worthwhile. Far more than I am prepared to buy.
> mckenry



I will split with you, but aside from Chinook theres nothing there that I'm after right now. Hopefully they release the rest of the pellets before the Chinook runs out <_<


----------



## mckenry (28/10/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> I will split with you, but aside from Chinook theres nothing there that I'm after right now. Hopefully they release the rest of the pellets before the Chinook runs out <_<



Do you want a whole 1lb? I grow Chinook, so not after any of that. I want 1lb Amarillo.
So we need 3 others for a pound or split with me on other hops.

Starting a Sydney List - [pimpsqueak - change your amount if you only want 0.5lb]
1. mckenry 1lb Amarillo
2. pimpsqueak 1lb Chinook


----------



## Muscovy_333 (28/10/11)

Albainian said:


> ok, I can relax then...hop you didnt get the last of the Amarillo Argon!!!




Hope I got it!


----------



## Paul H (28/10/11)

the_new_darren said:


> Great to see that the Northern Australia STAND-OVER man has not been able to stop these hop purchases 8)



Who would you be refering to?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bconnery (28/10/11)

Paul H said:


> Who would you be refering to?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Graham Sanders?


----------



## Paul H (28/10/11)

bconnery said:


> Graham Sanders?



Colonel who :huh: :huh: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## the_new_darren (28/10/11)

No Graham Sanders has always tried to keep hop purchases open.

Ross has a history of calling up wholesalers of hops to STOP these purchases.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/10/11)

Didn't stop mine, nor Argon's - this just appears to be baseless slander & entirely unnecessary & unproductive. Haven't you got better things to do than troll around on forums wasting precious server space that could be used for the advancement of brewing?

Seriously Some people are a wwaste of good oxygen. Rather than tax carbon, euthanise idiots who produce it unnecessarily, there's an idea.


----------



## Nick JD (28/10/11)

the_new_darren said:


> Ross has a history of calling up wholesalers of hops to STOP these purchases.



Hops Direct are going to oblige a guy who owns a little shop on the other side of the world? Dude, you've lost it. 

Can you imagine the size of their American customer base? Why would they GAF?


----------



## the_new_darren (28/10/11)

I agree Hopsdirect are a great way to purchase. Inexpensive, fresh and the uneccesary middle-stand0ver-man are not required.

Fantastic service too!!

cheers

tnd


----------



## Ross (28/10/11)

the_new_darren said:


> No Graham Sanders has always tried to keep hop purchases open.
> 
> Ross has a history of calling up wholesalers of hops to STOP these purchases.




Darren, as much as i hate to bite with your trolling... I have NEVER stopped a bulk buy of hops, infact it was the very reason i got into the business when I was blocked on a hop bulk buy i was handling, so it's something I feel very passionatley about.
Carry on this crap & i'll take legal action, I've simply had enough of your bullshit & downright lies!!!! This is your first & last warning.

Ross


----------



## Silo Ted (28/10/11)

^^ hilarious


----------



## the_new_darren (28/10/11)

Rah Rah Rah bully-boy.

You must have a guilty conscience. I am talking about the other ROSS

cheers

tnd


----------



## Ross (28/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> ^^ hilarious




little things please little.....


----------



## Silo Ted (28/10/11)

OK then Ross. I have a genuine question for you, which you can choose to answer in any way you choose on this thread. 

Have you or have you not ever made contact with a hops distributor voicing your opinion that they should not be selling to the general public home brewers, and stick strictly to the supply of wholesale & commercial volumes?

You can spin the answer anyway you choose.


----------



## pimpsqueak (28/10/11)

the_new_darren said:


> Rah Rah Rah bully-boy.
> 
> You must have a guilty conscience. I am talking about the other ROSS
> 
> ...



You can find a detailed account of the attempted blocking of aussie homebrewers importing their own hops HERE.


----------



## winkle (28/10/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> You can find a detailed account of the attempted blocking of aussie homebrewers importing their own hops HERE.



:lol: 

at least it weren't spinning pork.


----------



## Nick JD (28/10/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> You can find a detailed account of the attempted blocking of aussie homebrewers importing their own hops HERE.



My virus software warns me not to visit this link.


----------



## pimpsqueak (28/10/11)

Nick JD said:


> My virus software warns me not to visit this link.



Your software is outdated. Click the link and make sure your sound is on. B)


----------



## Nick JD (28/10/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Your software is outdated. Click the link and make sure your sound is on. B)



McAfee completely up to date. I'll pass.


----------



## pimpsqueak (28/10/11)

Nick JD said:


> McAfee completely up to date. I'll pass.



Try googling "You are an Idiot".
Once upon a time there was a virus that hijacked your browser and redirected it to that page. Those days are long gone.

And while you're at it, google "better antivirus than Mcafee"


----------



## Nick JD (28/10/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> And while you're at it, google "better antivirus than Mcafee"



Seems to have worked fine. Not only is it antivirus, it's antidickhead.


----------



## pimpsqueak (28/10/11)

Nick JD said:


> Seems to have worked fine. Not only is it antivirus, it's antidickhead.



Take a pill. Or better yet, consult your GP for a lengthy consultation, then double your spend by seeking a second opinion, then see a therapist, get a prescription, go to a chemist, secure your medication, find a safe and comfy place, weigh up your options, consult the bible, then take a ******* pill.

All I was saying is that just because Mr Ford had a hand in inventing motorised vehicles, doesn't mean they're your only, or most effective option.
Dickhead


----------



## ekul (28/10/11)

Anyone tried the amarillo yet? Last years 6.9% wasn't that good i found. If its good i'll order more, although i don't think my freezer can hold more hops.


----------



## QldKev (28/10/11)

ekul said:


> Anyone tried the amarillo yet? Last years 6.9% wasn't that good i found. If its good i'll order more, although i don't think my freezer can hold more hops.



I've found out there was not a release of 6.9% Amarillo, so including myself, anyone who has some has been ripped of by a dodgey trader.  

I have about 1/2 a kilo (maybe a bit more) of the 6.9% crappy Amarillo want-a-be, free if anyone wants it! 
I'll even chuck in heaps of Chinese hops (that are also crap) they just don't have any decent aroma so are a waste of time. I got into brewing all grain to make good beer not to save money so these have to go. 

You pay postage! bribes are accepted. 
pm me if ya want to spew up cause of these crap hops

QldKev


----------



## Nick JD (28/10/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Take a pill. Or better yet, consult your GP for a lengthy consultation, then double your spend by seeking a second opinion...



I have a medicare card.


----------



## pimpsqueak (28/10/11)

Nick JD said:


> I have a medicare card.


Touche.

I have a free antivirus that isn't McAfee. Probably best that you never, ever try it.


----------



## Bribie G (28/10/11)




----------



## jamiefbacon (28/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 49573




Love it lmao!!! the picture makes it!


----------



## peaky (28/10/11)

Good to see this thread about new season hops managed to get to 49 posts before it turned to shit......

Anyways, anyone know of any commercial growers harvesting vast quantities of Simcoe and selling it cheaper than dirt???


----------



## Silo Ted (28/10/11)

The question does remain untended.


----------



## Dazza88 (28/10/11)

yeah i want simcoe too.


----------



## hoohaaman (28/10/11)

the_new_darren said:


> I agree Hopsdirect are a great way to purchase. Inexpensive, fresh and the uneccesary middle-stand0ver-man are not required.
> 
> Fantastic service too!!
> 
> ...



Hello GS,have you mated with Darren from Adelaide to create a new life form?


----------



## Nick JD (29/10/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Probably best that you never, ever try it.



Is it this one?


----------



## pimpsqueak (29/10/11)

Nick JD said:


> Is it this one?



Nah, it's THIS ONE.


----------



## Newbee(r) (29/10/11)

back on topic

Thanks for this! I ordered a pound of each below with fingers crossed for the amarillo - my go to hop for this year. Any progress made on the initial orders in the thread? 

amarillo
centennial
chinook
styrian goldings
cascade

should keep me in AIPAs for a bit!


----------



## ekul (29/10/11)

QldKev said:


> I've found out there was not a release of 6.9% Amarillo, so including myself, anyone who has some has been ripped of by a dodgey trader.
> 
> I have about 1/2 a kilo (maybe a bit more) of the 6.9% crappy Amarillo want-a-be, free if anyone wants it!
> I'll even chuck in heaps of Chinese hops (that are also crap) they just don't have any decent aroma so are a waste of time. I got into brewing all grain to make good beer not to save money so these have to go.
> ...



So what is it then? Amarirro? 

Cause they're just harsh and shit. I have barely even used mine. I've tried press hopping with 50g and it did nothing at all. 
I just went and checked the label on last years it is the same as what they are sellling it as this year...AmarilloVGXP01 c.v. 
Meanwhile i have over 15 pounds of other hops in the freezer, so i think i have enough to wait and see what the verdict is


----------



## Muscovy_333 (3/11/11)

Albainian said:


> Jus this moment got a reply to an email...
> 
> "Hello Alistair,
> We have so many orders to get to so it is taking a bit longer than normal. We are hoping to get to your order shortly.
> ...





Anybody got any more feedback on how the orders are travelling?


----------



## dkaos (3/11/11)

I received an invoice from them but the shipping price was so ridiculous I just left it. There was no explanation as to how much I could buy for their flat shipping price either.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (3/11/11)

Clints Gadgets said:


> I received an invoice from them but the shipping price was so ridiculous I just left it. There was no explanation as to how much I could buy for their flat shipping price either.




I ordered 7lb (7 x 1lb) and i believe shipping was approx $59- flat rate price for large box


----------



## Fourstar (3/11/11)

ive got 7lb on its way for 58 bucks shipping + cost of hops. Around $3.99 for 90g of hops on your doorstep. Sounds favourable to me compared with other options and they are as fresh as they can be.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/11/11)

Ross said:


> Darren, as much as i hate to bite with your trolling... I have NEVER stopped a bulk buy of hops, infact it was the very reason i got into the business when I was blocked on a hop bulk buy i was handling, so it's something I feel very passionatley about.
> Carry on this crap & i'll take legal action, I've simply had enough of your bullshit & downright lies!!!! This is your first & last warning.
> 
> Ross


Threats and innuendo, so typical Ross. How many times have you used this tactic to shut people up. Relax its only a forum, not the ASX  
You dont rule the world , Yet :lol: 
Nev


----------



## Murdoch (6/11/11)

Anyone else having billing issues with Hops Direct ?
Yesterday afternoon the credit union rung me to query a suspicious transaction
They said a "Hops Direct" were trying to charge my visa a figure more than $29,000 
I told them that it wasn't right should have only been around $50 US
They did say a figure of "around" that was then charged to the Visa which went through
I sent Hops Direct an email to find out whats going on but they haven't replied
& this morning after checking the accounts again it appears my neighbor up the road who is combining delivery had a similar thing happen to their account & have been billed twice for a figure that doesn't match the hops invoice
The figure I was eventually charged is also above my hops invoice
Another email to them again this morning but still no replies ??????

Starting to think it all sounds a bit "scam like"


----------



## peaky (6/11/11)

Murdoch said:


> Anyone else having billing issues with Hops Direct ?
> Yesterday afternoon the credit union rung me to query a suspicious transaction
> They said a "Hops Direct" were trying to charge my visa a figure more than $29,000
> I told them that it wasn't right should have only been around $50 US
> ...



I've only ever purchased from Hops Direct once before and it was a smooth transaction and prices were as quoted. They've obviously made a cockup from their end and I would imagine it will get sorted out once they return to work on Monday. Probably won't get an email reply on a weekend.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/11/11)

I have dealt with Hops Direct for over three years. Have spoken direct and communicated by e-mail. from my experiences I have nothing but praise for their product and service. If anyone has the ability to use VOIP for cheap calls, give them a ring (obviously take into account the time zone  ). 


BYB


----------



## Logman (6/11/11)

I got a response to an email on 2/11 saying they are totally swamped with orders/processing. In the email she asked me to reply with some details and hasn't responded to that either so it sounds like they are really busy.



> There was no explanation as to how much I could buy for their flat shipping price either.


Medium Flat Rate Box $45.50 can fit up to 5 - 1# pellet pkgs OR 1-5# pkg. pellet and 1 1# pkg. pellet

Large Flat Rate Box $58.50 can fit up to 7 - 1# pellet pkgs.


----------



## chadjaja (10/11/11)

Anyone actually got their hops in hand yet? Over a two week period between order and hops being shipped due to the deluge of orders.


----------



## adryargument (10/11/11)

Mine were shipped out of San Francisco on the 4 Nov - No arrival / customs check in Aus yet as per the tracking.


----------



## lespaul (11/11/11)

does anyone want to split an order for Melbourne?

scratch that...there is nothing left till imported hops come in 2012


----------



## Dazza88 (11/11/11)

lespaul said:


> does anyone want to split an order for Melbourne?
> 
> scratch that...there is nothing left till imported hops come in 2012



It seems like the citra sold out as soon as it was posted on hopsdirect?


----------



## Fourstar (11/11/11)

DazDog said:


> It seems like the citra sold out as soon as it was posted on hopsdirect?



it was the first exhausted in their leaf crop so they probably only released a small amount for the retail customers.

Good to see that Columbus is now available!


----------



## hopcycle (11/11/11)

Anyone keen on grabbing some in Brisbane? 3.5 lb each?


----------



## Dazza88 (11/11/11)

Mate i am waiting for a 7 pound split order myself but ummm maybe would get 1 pound if ya desperately need people to split with.


----------



## mfeighan (11/11/11)

wow im glad i ordered when i did, quite a few out of stock already


----------



## Nick JD (11/11/11)

Hey America! Plant more freakin hops. 

And you Kiwis too. Grrrrrr.

And to the Aussies: mate! MATE! why are you growing such shit hop strains? Rip out the POR and put in something nice. FFS. 

I dream of a future where CUB can't get any more POR and are forced to use Saaz, or, like, anything else, would be better.

POR is like old socks buried in sawdust with a hint of dynamic lifter.


----------



## Dazza88 (12/11/11)

From website: 

2011 NEW CROP HOP INFO
November 11, 2011

NEW CROP IMPORTS are now in. We unloaded 1 container today & are getting things organized & updated. Expecting more next week. New pellets are being milled & posted weekly, so check back often. (BTW we are SOLD OUT on Centennial, Amarillo & Citra).


----------



## Muscovy_333 (16/11/11)

Cha Ching...
Found my 7lbs delivered on the the doorstep this arvo.

Get ready for your hops...they are on their way!


----------



## Dazza88 (16/11/11)

Hey when did you order them/get shipping notice? My shipping notice was emailed on the 7th.


----------



## redmactruck (16/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> Hey America! Plant more freakin hops.
> 
> And you Kiwis too. Grrrrrr.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muscovy_333 (16/11/11)

DazDog said:


> Hey when did you order them/get shipping notice? My shipping notice was emailed on the 7th.




Ordered on the 4th, sipping note sent a day or two after. 
Checked tracking on the weekend and they had left San Fran so must have been sitting in Quaranteen in Aus.

mmm Amarillo! etc etc.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (16/11/11)

Maybe i got mine faster due to the "sipping note"!


----------



## Da Bear (17/11/11)

Amarillo, Chinook, Cascade, Centennial, Styrian Goldings and Org. Fuggles arrived safe and sound today, held up a little and box (not bags) opened at customs, but they made it!
Thanks for the heads up about the release.

I see some brewing in my future :icon_cheers:


----------



## Dazza88 (17/11/11)

Mine arrived today! Happy times. So much quicker than other us orders from other brewing stores.


----------



## argon (17/11/11)

ordered on 25/10 got a notification that it just got sent today <_< and the've sold out of Styrians that i ordered and had to get a replacement. (columbus)


----------



## Dazza88 (17/11/11)

That sux mate.


----------



## chadjaja (17/11/11)

Mine left customs last night but no idea what state customs. Could arrive tomorrow or most likely next week.

Keeping an eye on the imports and might look into a split as I'd only want a few lb's and not a full 5lb order.


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/11)

woo hoo! mine are at the post office! im getting them tomorrow morning to avoid the 33 deg heat!


----------



## mfeighan (18/11/11)

Still waiting on mine, finally cleared customs


----------



## Newbee(r) (18/11/11)

Got mine today - can't wait to try the centennial.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (18/11/11)

Just put down an Amber with my Hops direct gear. Very fresh! Happy camper

The Centennial is good!


----------



## Logman (11/11/12)

Been keeping my eye on their website - so Amarillo and Citra finally appear and they're all gone :huh: . Pretty sure I looked yesterday and they weren't there...


----------



## DU99 (11/11/12)

amarillo and citra are going to be very hard to obtain.farmhouse brewing  are getting amarillo in a few days time


----------

